# K&N intake



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

If you don't want oiled, but want the same style kit - get the AEM. It's the same kit in a different color, with a different dry filter.

Part number AEM-21-805C


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Friends don't let friends use K&N filters, especially if they want the turbos to last. K&N's oiled filters have been shown to allow larger dust particles through, which will eventually score the turbo and cause it to fail.

This has been such a problem that Dodge put out a service bulletin to have their dealerships check for turbo scoring when they saw aftermarket air filters. The warranty on the turbo would be voided on an aftermarket filter with visible scoring in the turbo.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

obermd said:


> Friends don't let friends use K&N filters, especially if they want the turbos to last. K&N's oiled filters have been shown to allow larger dust particles through, which will eventually score the turbo and cause it to fail.
> 
> This has been such a problem that Dodge put out a service bulletin to have their dealerships check for turbo scoring when they saw aftermarket air filters. The warranty on the turbo would be voided on an aftermarket filter with visible scoring in the turbo.


Do you have a link or number for that bulletin? I would like to review it.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

The dealer tried to sway me towards dry filter as well but I owned a V.W. 1.8t moded to beat hell with a K&N intake hit 180 k on that unfortunately I neglected the timing belt replacment the second time around and well that was it.....every valve crushed cylinders bent. But had that car from about 60k with filter with no issues.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

The only thing I disliked about it was the oem factory fresh inlet being reused and not fastened by more then pressure from a rubber seal and a grommet....my old V.W. was a true cold air it went out of the engine bay placed on top of plastic bumper guard and in front of wheel well. I dont feel like it is a true cold air....but the cruze doesnt have much room to play with I guess...


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> The only thing I disliked about it was the oem factory fresh inlet being reused and not fastened by more then pressure from a rubber seal and a grommet....my old V.W. was a true cold air it went out of the engine bay placed on top of plastic bumper guard and in front of wheel well. I dont feel like it is a true cold air....but the cruze doesnt have much room to play with I guess...


From my datalogging the K&N and AEM kits are 0 - 10ºF above ambient when in motion, which is pretty good.

The main thing about these intakes is they do skew your MAF enough that Trifecta sent me a modified tune with a different MAF table I am assuming.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh that's not bad!!!! I want to throw a tune on it bad! 3 years 2 months left on manufacturer's warranty uggghhhhh. Just bought it with 1,300 miles on it wasn't even intrested until the salesman told me the milage and the price. Never in my life would I think a 1.4L motor could move a car. But it is adequate enough to want to throw a tune on it....are there any other performace mods that dont void warranty???


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

None that matters without a tune. The car knows exactly how much power it outputs and will not exceed the factory limits.

Intake, downpipe, exhaust, upgraded recirc valve, none of it does anything without a tune. Most of the bang for your buck power you will ever get out of this car will be achieved with a tune with all factory components.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Makes sense...good to know than you. Nobody likes wasting money. Just gonna enjoy as it for a few years. The intake was a cool upgrade gave it that little bit of sound to take it from a soccer mom car to something a little more sporty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Oh that's not bad!!!! I want to throw a tune on it bad! 3 years 2 months left on manufacturer's warranty uggghhhhh. Just bought it with 1,300 miles on it wasn't even intrested until the salesman told me the milage and the price. Never in my life would I think a 1.4L motor could move a car. But it is adequate enough to want to throw a tune on it....are there any other performace mods that dont void warranty???


I know the conventional wisdom is to stick with 87 octane listed in the owners manual, but the Gen 1's 1.4T motor was designed and built for 91 octane. Try 89 and 91 to see which gives you the best price to performance. These cars definitely have heat soak problems in the summer and 91 octane is the way to deal with this.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Our local sunoco sells 90 octane non ethanol!!!!!!! That's what I'm running. As soon as I bought it the check engine light came on with 1,400 miles?!? Went off next morni g was fuel mixture to lean then fuel mixture to rich. Assuming bad gas and sat in dealers lot for 8 months according to car fax.....since then no engine lights.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

The Ethanol can actually be helpful for turbo engines. Don't be scared of E10 or E15 fuel in this car.

We are rated to burn up to E15 per the owners manual.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Really? So ethanol is no good? Still has to be better I've seen the nasty white build up that stuff can leave on carb jets in bikes....its gotta be bad in fuel injection systems too....


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Was getting 38.4 mpg before upgrade now it's only been 2 days but 41 mpg anyone? That's on hill backroad highway and cut through two towns. About a 30 mile drive one way!!!!! Not babying it 70 uphill 80 downhill. Will keep you posted on gas milage I think it did help alot if you can resist the psssssshhhhhh the intake system gives you.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Update...use K&N DRYCHARGER with intake system!!!! it is water resistant (proof) as long as it's not submerged for up to 2 years then replace with a new one. Found when pressure washing undercarriage it does get a good amount of water near and on filter! Have not experienced any water on filter after driving 30 miles in rain. Its baiscly a water condom here is the pic with it on the car. Does not restrict airflow!


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Great intake!!!!!!! Makes the car sound aggressive when you get on it. Nobody has to know it's a 1.4 L!!!!!! Quite when you baby it best of both worlds. If your on the fence about it do it. If your under warranty do it does not void manufacture warranty!!!! Anybody can say what they want about oiled filters but that's all I have ever ran and to this day zero issues. Run the dry charger and you wont have to clean but every 50k to 100k plus who doesnt want the piece of mind that little water condom gives ya.


That’s an awesome set up. Is that 40+mpg real? I need me some of that.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

The picture doesnt lie over 450 miles I'm at 37 mpg but that's my driving in traffic on the weekend battling soccer moms to get in grocery stores. Yep 40 to 45 mpg most days to work and back. That's K&N no. Ethanol 90 octane fuel and Lucas fuel injector cleaner 3 oz to every 10 gallons


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> The picture doesnt lie over 450 miles I'm at 37 mpg but that's my driving in traffic on the weekend battling soccer moms to get in grocery stores. Yep 40 to 45 mpg most days to work and back. That's K&N no. Ethanol 90 octane fuel and Lucas fuel injector cleaner 3 oz to every 10 gallons


I’m putting regular unleaded in mine. So I need to switch to the premium?


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

No wont help at all. But non ethanol would give ya 3-5 percent better fuel economy not as much as it seems one hard acceleration and you lost that little extra on tank. I mainly do it to keep my throttle body, catalytic converter a little more clean. Non ethanol fuel is great for your car not so great for environment. Ethanol is terriable and pulls moisture out of the air and puts it in your tank engine etc.


----------

